# Went to the dark side and lovin it! 20's!



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

SO I traded my KHS DJ 200 for a brand new stolen heater. I am LOVING it! Pedals SOOOO much easier, smoother on the DJ's, I can hop higher, manual longer, etc. Kinda happy I traded.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Awesome.






Now take the brakes off and grind somthin.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought you were supposed to wait until it didn't work anymore and you were too lazy to fix it?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Real pics or GTFO


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I will.... Im waiting for a lens for my camera that should come in today. So after school Ill grab em.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats a sweet ride...


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

waiting for my new fork and bars to show up. then i can ride my 20 again


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

i came from the dark side, well, im still there, i just do everything now.
eastern grim reaper=20"
black market riot =26"


----------



## LUKassZ (Aug 22, 2005)

I just made the switch myself...


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh gowd, change that chain ring!

HOF, you look MAD good. Where you riding?

Oh yeah, sorry for no pics, been riding it from the second after school. I almost have 180s down!


----------



## LUKassZ (Aug 22, 2005)

pro said:


> Oh gowd, change that chain ring!
> 
> down!


Seriously the thing I'm really hating about BMX people is how they are all trendy little *****es...not you in particular...but the BMX community as a whole. All I ride this bike on is dirt jumps, if anything I would like to gear a bit higher. If you can explain to me a way to get speed to hit dirt jumps without a roll in with a tiny 22-25T chainring I will. Until then my big, ugly chain ring suites me just fine. Thanks though


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

It looks as if you're running a freewheel in the rear, most new hubs run off of drivers that can go as low as 8t in the rear. Combine that with a "tiny" 22-25t chainring and you have a very similar gearing to what you are running.. just more compact (and in most peoples eyes, more sex.)


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The micro gearing doesn't run as smooth, either. I'm running 25/8, and the cog is too small, chains don't like to bend that shaprly. They stretch out REALLY fast too.
I think 30/10 might be as small as I would want to go next time.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> The micro gearing doesn't run as smooth, either. I'm running 25/8, and the cog is too small, chains don't like to bend that shaprly. They stretch out REALLY fast too.
> I think 30/10 might be as small as I would want to go next time.


im currently running 25-9, like everyone, but i hit gaps and walls fast so im going to go to 28-9 sometime. ive only broke 1 chain, but i was riding it for 3 years so i cant complain.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

heres some OLD pics on the 20". AND SUNDAY FRAMES ARE SWESOME LUK-Z!

CHICAGO ON VAN BUREN









BUNNY-HOP DOUBLE.









CHENGA-2 HAS THE BEST MINI









UNDER I-88









WALLRIDE(BROKEN HUB,WOULDA WENT HIGHER)


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

not a bad hop u got there


----------



## bigbwana (Jul 13, 2007)

dude...when did the chainrings get so tiny? I had to cut back on riding after college and back then (which wasn't all that long ago) I'd only see rings that small on flatland bikes and low budget porn stars. How the f* do you get anywhere in any sort of reasonable time?

And, yes, I did have to raise my seat up a bit because my knees get sore.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Im still running 25 9. I find it Almost perfect actually. Bike is mad fast, and can go pretty good. Im still not used to not pedaling the whole time lol


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

pro said:


> SO I traded my KHS DJ 200 for a brand new stolen heater. I am LOVING it! Pedals SOOOO much easier, smoother on the DJ's, I can hop higher, manual longer, etc. Kinda happy I traded.


True!!
The reason I haven't posted on here in a long time is because I've been riding BMX, and progressing a lot more than I was riding a 26- I learned feebles, smiths, icepicks, disasters, 180s, bank to deck 360s, etc. It's so much funner for me to ride a really throwable bike rather than having to haul around the big fella in the park, just makes more sense for what I ride. To people who haven't tried BMX, do it. If 26 is still your thing, more power to ya.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm struggling a little on mine... It's nice and flickable at the park and all, but I'm having a hell of a time getting the damned 20" bike over the dirtjumps with any control. It's getting a little better, but frustratingly slow.
I do ok on the smaller stuff, but bigger jumps are still feeling pretty sketchy.


----------



## 14D (Mar 14, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a new smaller chain ring, but I like my set up right now (44-14), so i dunno. I have to ride to the trails usually, plus it's an older frame and the brake mounts are on the chain stays, so there's a clearance issue depending on how small i go. Collarbone is knitted up nicely though, just gotta put a new BB in and I'm hitting the jumps.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

dude, is that an x-up luce-e?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW - some sick riding goin' down in this threadd...

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> dude, is that an x-up luce-e?


yea.i used to do alot more tech grind tricks. that ones pretty recent though.
i was getting close to kickflip 2 xup double pegs a while back, did alot of feeble-360,used to do alot of crooked grinds and curved handrails. now i do alot of wallrides and big weird gaps and go fast.

heres how we stay busy in the winter in chicago.
pressed against the ceiling of our bike shop owners garage. tightest mini youve never rode. 3ft tall,4ft wide,almost no flat bottom.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

just like riding a skinny, but sideways.


----------



## Theloneliest Monk (Dec 15, 2007)

pro said:


> SO I traded my KHS DJ 200 for a brand new stolen heater. I am LOVING it! Pedals SOOOO much easier, smoother on the DJ's, I can hop higher, manual longer, etc. Kinda happy I traded.


Nice bike!

I have the Stolen Heist


----------



## adamtb (Mar 31, 2008)

Any older, tall and chubby guys riding 20"? How does that work for you?

I'm 34, 6' with an XL frame myself....  And I weigh 250 (though steadily dropping since I got the news from my last cholesterol test...)

BMX bikes are cheap! And it's how I got my start. But.... I have to admit I feel like I might look silly being im my 30s and tall and fat, riding a 20". I've only ever seen kids ride them. But theres a ton of nice BMX on Craigslist for dirt (ha ha) cheap... 

Back in da day I used a BMX bike (this was the 80s) to ride street, not a freestyle bike. When I was a kid I rode a Haro RS-2 with a bunch of upgraded parts - including real shimano DX that I found as NOS in a bike shop. Back then the things that excited me the most were catching air, doing wallrides, hopping high then foot planting off stuff, dropping in off things, and in general being a juvenile delinquent. 

Any bike recommendations for tall/heavy guys? I was shorter when I last rode 20".  Maybe I'll get one and see how it is. 

Is there any reason 24" urban bikes never took off? I'd think it would be a good in between for urban riders.


----------



## Theloneliest Monk (Dec 15, 2007)

adamtb said:


> Any older, tall and chubby guys riding 20"? How does that work for you?
> 
> I'm 34, 6' with an XL frame myself....  And I weigh 250 (though steadily dropping since I got the news from my last cholesterol test...)
> 
> ...


Well I am 33 about 5'7" and weigh a little more than you and I ride the Stolen Heist I posted earlier. I just got back into riding after not riding BMX since the 80's and I am having a blast doing it. Me and my son go to the skatepark at least once or twice a week and the rest of the time mess around riding street. And the best part is the weight is dropping. :thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 5'11", 220 lbs. 36 and do this on meh bmx...

Click Here

Click Here Again

I know I've posted these before, but I wanted to make the fat guys feel better. 

I did pull a new trick this weekend that has eluded me for awhile.. No handed 540 onto the deck of the box and then half-cab off... I'll try and get it on film this weekend.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Well...I'm fatter than the rest of you and turning the big 4-flippin'-0 this year and have been off my 20" the last couple of years due to destroying my ankle in 11/06. I've been dinkin' around with my DMR but it just doesn't feel right at the park so I've been thinking of getting another 20". I'm kind of in a "see what happens" mode since I just had anther CTscan on my foot today, maybe looking at surgery # 4, BTW, did I mention it sucks getting old? At any rate keep ridin' til ya can't!


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm 26, 5'9", about 170 lbs (from an all time high of 188 earlier this year). I'm no good but I do try and ride my BMX once a week. Girl friend makes fun of me for it. Friend's make fun of me for it. But who cares?! 

My buddies and I made a deal that we would always have a BMX bike when we were 15 or so. I think I was the only one that didn't ditch the bicycle within a month or two of getting a license. Actually, come to think of it, I've never been without a 20 inch bike since I got my first one at age 4-1/2 or so. Dang, you think I'd have developed some riding skills by now.... :sad:


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

just gotta throw out some props for the sweet photogs behind the lenses... really digging the crisp shots:thumbsup: and the lighting is very rad to boot


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> just gotta throw out some props for the sweet photogs behind the lenses... really digging the crisp shots:thumbsup: and the lighting is very rad to boot


Thanks,Dan K is really good at the using a camera thing. we've got some pics of our crew and a article in Session Bmx Mag and Ride Bmx.
heres another one of me from 4-seasons,mellow wedge to 5'10"ish wall.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally took some shots...


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

that looks sweet. is it blue and silver or blue and raw? kinda hard to tell.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Tis lavender and silver.
http://www.danscomp.com/211212.php?cat=FRAMESFSD


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

The other weekend I rode my friends 20" while feeling much smaller than my 26" I am interested in having a bmx around for park riding. 

I actually still have my bmx bike from high school which I rode night and day but left a "friend" use it for a while and he destroyed it. 1st gen S&M Challenger frame and all. :madmax:


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

robscomputer said:


> I actually still have my bmx bike from high school which I rode night and day but left a "friend" use it for a while and he destroyed it. 1st gen S&M Challenger frame and all. :madmax:


if yours was yellow i can get you a good condition frame ive got in my garage for old times sake.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> if yours was yellow i can get you a good condition frame ive got in my garage for old times sake.


That would be so cool, but it's water under the bridge and I appreace the offer. :thumbsup:

Building a new 20" would be a fun project. 

Dare to look but it's painful.

http://picasaweb.google.com/rfreiberger/Bicycles/photo#5220536757998468210

http://picasaweb.google.com/rfreiberger/Bicycles/photo#5220536734599216786


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

robscomputer said:


> That would be so cool, but it's water under the bridge and I appreace the offer. :thumbsup:
> 
> Building a new 20" would be a fun project.
> 
> ...


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> robscomputer said:
> 
> 
> > That would be so cool, but it's water under the bridge and I appreace the offer. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------

